# Alvy had a groom



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Alvy had a groom last week. We went a bit shorter this time. He's 9 months and its become a full time job keeping him matt free . The groomer took an inch and a half off his coat and I love it. Its also much easier to get a comb through. Here's the before and after, I think he looks a bit like Willie Nelson in the before.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Very good result. And ur right. Will be much easier to manage. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There was a boy who was definitely in need of a trim! He looks lovely now, what a dude!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah... Smiling Alvy 

Gorgeous boy

Is that a 'top knot' I spot... Don't know about Willie Nelson.. David Beckham??!!  

xxx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah... Smiling Alvy
> 
> Gorgeous boy
> 
> ...


Lol, I can see David Beckham. And it is a top knot but it was just for the picture. I wouldnt embarrass the little fellow by making him wear it in public.

I have to say Im definitely a convert to the shorter coat. I've not found a matt on him since last week. Its been fab 

Xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh do you know I think I will be too 

I had to cut more matts out this morning around Molly's shaved bits  and these vests do nothing to help 

She will def need a tidy up soon , it's so uneven and unkempt looking. 

Alvy still looks long to me, still lovely and fluffy ... Molly's legs are like wee spindles with all the chopping I've been doing!! 

xxx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah I suppose he is still long ish. It just seems short compared to what it was- around 4 inches long. Its so much easier and he still looks so cute. She did such a fab job on his face again. I might even let her take it a bit shorter next time. It grows so fast! xx


----------

